# 5x10 trailer comparisons?



## wahoowad (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm interested in getting a 5x10 utility trailer for hauling garden tractors, firewood and occasional other large items. I'll get a 2990 GVWR rated one so it can handle a decent load of firewood but I won't be stacking it higher than the low sides that come on them.Whatever I get will have 15" wheels, wood floor, a-frame coupler, folding gate, LED lights. I'm getting new since my efforts to find one on craigslist hasn't produced one.

Curious if anybody has recently compared the offerings or can comment on the brands I see available? I'm not sure what differentiates the offerings and most are generally around $1200 +/- $100.

Carry-On
Tractor Supply (not sure who makes it)
Gatormade
Tarter USA


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't remember who made my 5x10, but I wish it was larger.  I've found 5' is often too narrow and wish I had a 6x10, or better yet a 6x12 tandem axle.  I had my 5x10 loaded with oak last weekend, and found that 50 mph was my max speed before trailer sway became an issue.

Also, I'm not sure what you're pulling this with, but a 5' wide trailer sometimes disappears behind my Nissan Frontier, especially when backing it up, so there's no way I'd want to pull one behind a full sized truck or SUV.


----------



## Jon1270 (Nov 20, 2014)

bassJAM said:


> a 5' wide trailer sometimes disappears behind my Nissan Frontier, especially when backing it up, so there's no way I'd want to pull one behind a full sized truck or SUV.



Would  flags on the rear corners help?


----------



## mecreature (Nov 20, 2014)

A flag or flags do help if you are worried about seeing the trailer.
50 mph is plenty fast on a trailer like that full of Oak.


----------



## Byrond (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a 6x10 worksport that I bought from Home Depot. Bought it for my lawn maint business so that I don't have to drag my 22ft when only taking 1 mower. Pulls great. After 4 years and a lot of miles it was time to change wheel bearings. Instead I bought a brand new 5000lb axle complete with hubs for cheap. It has hauled 2 pallets of sod on numerous occasions and never let me down. I also bought the highest load rated trailer tires I could find. I think I paid 1100 for the trailer brand new.  The only complaints I have are the tail lights were in a bad spot and the factory v mounted jack prevents you from opening tail gate. Fixed both with grinder and welder


----------



## JustWood (Nov 20, 2014)

http://tsoapa.com/Trailers/landscape/Landscapetrailers.htm
Bought one of these about 5 years ago.
I shopped around a lot before buying and this was by far the heaviest trailer built for the $.
Very happy with it.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 20, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> I'm interested in getting a 5x10 utility trailer for hauling garden tractors, firewood and occasional other large items. I'll get a 2990 GVWR rated one so it can handle a decent load of firewood but I won't be stacking it higher than the low sides that come on them.Whatever I get will have 15" wheels, wood floor, a-frame coupler, folding gate, LED lights. I'm getting new since my efforts to find one on craigslist hasn't produced one.
> 
> Curious if anybody has recently compared the offerings or can comment on the brands I see available? I'm not sure what differentiates the offerings and most are generally around $1200 +/- $100.
> 
> ...


 
Look at size of steel used, floor decking strength and quality of tires.


----------



## Osage (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a 5x10 and am happy with what I can haul. However it is a tilt bed and you have to watch out how you load it so you have plenty of tongue weight. Would not buy another tilt bed again.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 20, 2014)

wahoowad - I own a tractor supply 6' x10' utility with metal mesh sides, I love it, I have brought home some very large loads of wood with her and she's held up very well, I bought it 7 years ago on a discount because there was some very minor damage to it, (tractor supply will mark things down if you point it out to them) The wooden planks have held up very well and are still very solid. I park it on the driveway spring, summer, and fall, once the ground freezes it goes into the side yard. Over all very well pleased with it and I think it was around $1,000.00 due to the damage mark down.


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 20, 2014)

Osage said:


> I have a 5x10 and am happy with what I can haul. However it is a tilt bed and you have to watch out how you load it so you have plenty of tongue weight. Would not buy another tilt bed again.



That's funny, my 5x10 is a tilt bed as well and that's about the only thing I DO like about it!  I guess we all have different needs...


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 20, 2014)

I called around, got prices and availability. A place has a Big Tex 5x10 - I think those are supposed to be pretty sturdy...?


----------



## Knots (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a Big Tex 5x10 single axle.  I love this trailer.  It's great for motorcycles, small tractors, and moving heavy stuff that I used to put in the back of the truck when I was younger.

http://bigtextrailers.com/30sa35sa-single-axle-utility/

The build quality is good in my opinion.

It tracks well and I like the 15" wheels - especially with a load of stuff on it.

As far as firewood goes, it has limits.  I built plywood sides for it and if I fill it to the tops of the sides with dry firewood it is about maxed out.  This works for me, but if you plan on stacking wet wood in there, you'll hit the limit quick.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 21, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> I called around, got prices and availability. A place has a Big Tex 5x10 - I think those are supposed to be pretty sturdy...?


Big Tex was one I looked at. Good trailer .
It wasn't as beefy as the NNT but close. It was more $ than what I gave for the NNT.
I'd stay away from TSC trailers if your looking for one to hold up to abuse.


----------



## Knots (Nov 21, 2014)

On the latest generation you can lay the ramp down onto the deck.  The dealer had one of the older models that doesn't have that option and I paid cash which brought the price down.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input everybody. I went with a Mustang brand 5x10 and bought it from the local trailer sales place. Competitive price, powdercoat finish, folding gate, etc. Tomorrow I'll put a seasoned oak in it that the powerline guys brought down and we'll see how she does.


----------

